# Broken nose...



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Frigging dog jumped when I bent over to pet him and smacked me square in the nose. It's all swollen and there's a skin split...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh no! That sucks! 

I bet his big noggin doesn't even have a bruise


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

The ass was still trying to play with me, as soon as I saw blood on my hand from the bridge I went inside to check the severity.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain has popped us in the nose when we were working on him not jumping when we got him. Def doesn't feel good :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Cain has popped us in the nose when we were working on him not jumping when we got him. Def doesn't feel good :/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nose injuries have never given me any pain nor have they ever made me tear up thankfully. It does feel uncomfortable because of the swelling but literally no pain.

I am hoping that the cartilage isn't damaged at all. A few years ago when I was in high school I took an elbow to the nose and it set my bridge a little bit off so I seriously don't want my nose to look all jacked up.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Bella busted my lip last week...she was just so excited I was home from work lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Dang...that sux.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

shit, and I thought tail whips were bad, That sucks.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Tail whips suck so bad...

Never caught a head to the nose but I did catch one to the eyebrow. Not pleasant but didnt split me do I was ok with it lol im deathly afraid of having my eyebrow split...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ugh my boy has broken my nose. Totally my fault, I sat on the end of my bed instead of where I usually sit to get changed and the light was off and by the time Mel realized I was where he was jumping it was too late lol. Sucks right, especially when people ask HOW you broke it lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Tail whips suck so bad...
> 
> Never caught a head to the nose but I did catch one to the eyebrow. Not pleasant but didnt split me do I was ok with it lol im deathly afraid of having my eyebrow split...


Same thing here except bob knocked me out cold. I thought it was a good idea to climb in his cage to clip that last toe nail....nuh uh! Just saw bright light:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

redog said:


> Same thing here except bob knocked me out cold. I thought it was a good idea to climb in his cage to clip that last toe nail....nuh uh! Just saw bright light:thumbsup:


I was rough housing Louis. I bear hugged him from behind and picked him up. As he went up he threw his head back. He wobbled the holy hell out of me...


----------

